# Sura is a PLAYER



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Just for kicks here are some pics that a poster at clutchfans took of McGrady, Sura, Barry, Ewing?! and Mutombo at a club. He said all the girls were swarming around Sura. McGrady seems pretty lonely.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Haha that first picture T-mac looks so wasted. Looks like he's about to tip over.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura likes his girls blonde, that's for sure.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

geez,Ewing! then where is JVG? :biggrin:


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

yeah, he loves them blondes. Ah to be in the NBA.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Rockets were in a the club in Beijing too, the Kings were there too. It was pretty cool meeting them and getting to talk to them, it's too bad I don't carry a camera on me when I go out clubbing, couldn't get any pictures. Alton Ford was the coolest out of all those guys.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Jon barry looks pretty lonley, hes underappreciate likes always


----------



## liusmallsea (Feb 24, 2005)

I bet ,at that time, Yao is sitting right in front of his TV and playing xbox. :-D


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

liusmallsea said:


> I bet ,at that time, Yao is sitting right in front of his TV and playing xbox. :-D


:yes: even Yao's gf complained yao played too much video games


----------



## liusmallsea (Feb 24, 2005)

lol
He may get married with XBox one day...:-D
Anyway, this is the way which could make him relax :biggrin: 
and so did he say~~ :banana:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

That's what clubs look like in America? Damn, I thought you had a higher GDP.


----------

